# Utah Ptarmigan Hunting for Dummies



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My new book, *Utah Ptarmigan Hunting for Dummies,* will hit the bookshelves and internet soon.

Let me tell ya, this is not "just another White-tailed Ptarmigan hunting guide". Everything you need to know about hunting the elusive little buggers is in the book. There's tons of great pictures and recipes galore.

Chapter 3, _Pass Shooting Ptarmigan_, is particularly interesting, with a number of useful tips for hunting Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan above 13,000 feet in elevation.

Watching the Pole Creek Fire:


Sitting on the Utah WTP migration route at 13,170 feet in elevation:


Chapter 5 details finding WTP without a dog. Chapters 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, and 20 make an attempt to explain, in 60,000 words or more, hunting WTP with fine hunting dogs.

Get yours now!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just pick up yur dang empties!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Just pick up yur dang empties!


Yeah, good point....see Chapter 2


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Where is the link, we need a link to the book.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Where is the link, we need a link to the book.


Look in chapter 28, right before all the GPS co-ordinates to WTP roosting sites.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chapter 10: _How to Send Emails from Ptarmigan Country_
_
_


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Look in chapter 28, right before all the GPS co-ordinates to WTP roosting sites.


OK, I clicked on the wrong link that took me to the sheep story


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> OK, I clicked on the wrong link that took me to the sheep story


You just had to go there, didn't you.

I'm hooked. When will my copy get here?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> My new book, *Utah Ptarmigan Hunting for Dummies,* will hit the bookshelves and internet soon.
> 
> Let me tell ya, this is not "just another White-tailed Ptarmigan hunting guide", everything you need to know about hunting the elusive little buggers is in the book. There's tons of great pictures and recipes galore.
> 
> Get yours now!!


Awesome to hear about the new book. I was going to read Bob Woodward's newest effort next but that will have to wait.

Which chapter talks about cred scoring?

Glad to see you have been out recently and how was the fishing?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

White Tailed Ptarmigan, Jack-a-lope, Big Foot, Bushy Tailed Beaver....folks, stop buying the t-shirts and name sake burgers...these things are not real. Wyogoob and these other guys laugh their heads off every year perpetuating this little myth. Sure, Goob looks real good sittin up there on some majestic peak over lookin God's country at the top of the Uinta mountains....photoshop...all of it! And those supposed Ptarmigans in the pictures, more computer magic. Stop your dreamin, stop your wearin out perfectly good boots, and face the facts, you been had again!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> White Tailed Ptarmigan, Jack-a-lope, Big Foot, Bushy Tailed Beaver....folks, stop buying the t-shirts and name shake burgers...these things are not real. Wyogoob and these other guys laugh their heads off every year perpetuating this little myth. Sure, Goob looks real good sittin up there on some majestic peak over lookin God's country at the top of the Uinta mountains....photoshop...all of it! And those supposed Ptarmigans in the pictures, more computer magic. Stop your dreamin, stop your wearin out perfectly good boots, and face the facts, you been had again!


No, I think Goob's ptarmigan reports are legit. How do you photoshop ptarmigan giblets and liver in the inevitable recipe that will appear after each trip?

TOTP. Does the UWN member with the most TOTP's get a free copy of the book?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh you of little faith.

Here is my 1997 Jack-A-Lope from Wyoming.










Just in case you can't see it due to Photo Buckets policy here is a thumbnail of it


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Hey Goob, you should also write a book on the fabled Himalayan Snow****. I could advise on how to properly NOT kill them. And I thought ptarmigan was hard...sheesh!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goob - if I drive up to Evingston, will you sign my copy?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wait, Jackalope aren't real? Did pappy lie to me?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Goob - if I drive up to Evingston, will you sign my copy?


Sure. I have another book, *Recipes for the Apocalypse*, I wrote after Trump was elected. Can't talk about it here, too political, hilarious though, if I do say so myself.

.


----------



## EcoAspect (Oct 15, 2019)

*Where can I find 'Utah Ptarmigan Hunting for Dummies'*

Title says it all - the link no longer goes to a book... Thanks!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Got my book in the mail today. 

I really like the fact that the back cover has precut slits for use as sunglasses as I always forget mine. But why is there a bulls eye between the nose and eyes?

Heading out in my homemade snow ghillie suit to hike into the Uintas tomorrow. That design alone (Chapter 13, fold the pages over like an old MAD Magazine) is worth the exuberant fee Wyo charges. I like the idea that you recommend driving to the trailhead in the suit to save time loading out. Genius!

The only disappointment was I had paid the premium fee for the Goobenor to sign my limited edition copy and the only thing I got was an old Polaroid photo of bird livers sizzling in a pan.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Waiting for a recipe for a spread made from the blended contents of a ptarmigan gizzard.


----------

